# checkered flooring



## cthulu

Does anyone here know where I can get some checkered flooring for my garage?


----------



## Nell787

Try googling VCT tiles. Or RaceDeck tiles. That's two options. Google will show you a few different places where you can find it. Search around for your best bet.


----------



## GarageandBeyond

There are many modualr flooring company's who you can buy from to create a checkered look. 

If you want it done in epoxy, then you will need an experiences industrial coating company to install it for you.


----------



## Jarmmy

I sell checkered black and white vinyl flooring for garages
and trailers. Have been selling it for 8 years and it is the only
flooring my small company sells. Whether you purchase from 
me or another company always make sure you are getting 
a commercial grade flooring when using it in garages or trailers
where heavy items will be trekked in and out.  Most often the 
Home Depot/ Lowes grade vinyl flooring is very "squishy" and 
when heavy items are resting on it, it will start to show the 
indentations and dents.  

If you want more info on our flooring (9" square pattern-continuous
viny flooring), give me a call.  

Here is a link to the trailer width, just to show 
you the pattern.  We have the 12' width available too!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/8-Black-White-Checkered-Checkerboard-Flooring-Trailer_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em14QQhashZitem1e5435d745QQitemZ130261833541QQptZMotorsQ5fRVQ5fTrailerQ5fCamperQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories

805-479-8454  M-F  9am-5pm PST

Michele Craft
Craft Enterprises 

View attachment 2006_1202thefloor0055.jpg


View attachment ECSstaff.jpg


----------



## imported_Davids

check for company who has products as per your requirement.


----------



## 427HISS

Check out my thread "Group Buy" for Swisstrax tile flooring. If you're interested let me know. 

http://www.garageretreat.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1846


----------



## mustanggarage

looks great and the wife looks good too.


----------



## tectonicfloors

I also want to know the same from where I can get some checkered flooring. I have seen many of the sites but I did not get it. If you know about it let me know also. Thanks.


----------



## localgirl

Try TheGarageDealer.com and GarageCabinetsOnline.com--both have great prices on a variety of flooring, no sales tax, and some orders ship free.


----------



## Jarmmy

http://www.ebay.com/itm/12-Black-Wh...e_Flooring&hash=item1e5446bd57#ht_7888wt_1180


I sell the black and white checkered flooring for garages and trailers.  

Smiles,
Michele Craft
Craft Enterprises
Can order direct from us by 
calling 805-479-8454


----------



## Jarmmy

Hi, we launched our checkered floor site this week.  Thanks Garage Retreat friends for all the great orders.. Post pics when you can! 

www.CheckeredFloor.com

Michele Craft


----------

